# Excel reagiert bei Zellenwechsel / scrollen langsam



## KlaDi (8. Dezember 2008)

Hallo,

in letzter Zeit rufen mich immer mal wieder User an, das sie Exceldateien haben, in denen das wechseln zwischen den Zellen oder das Scrollen in diesen Tabellen ewig dauert.

Weiß jemand woran das liegen kann? Ich hab schon geguckt, aber ich konnte leider nichts verdächtiges finden, mein erster Gedanke war ja das irgendwelche aufwändigen Berechnungen getätigt werden, aber es ist weder ein Makro in der Tabelle noch sonst irgendwelceh komplexen Formeln.

gruß klaus.

P.S.: Es handelt sich hierbei um Microsoft Office 2003 SP 2 auf einem Windows XP SP 2.


----------

